# ABUJA | Nigeria Cultural Centre | 160m | 42 fl | U/C



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Jamandell (d69) said:


> Not been any updates on this in a long time!


August 2010


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

September 2010



GAR3TH said:


>





GAR3TH said:


>


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

October Update



Tbite said:


>


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Update :



GAR3TH said:


> *Photo By Scaffold Equipment Nigeria Ltd.*


----------



## BUTEMBO21 (May 25, 2008)

Nice to see this thing going up.


----------



## Tbite (Feb 4, 2006)

Courtesy of http://digilander.libero.it/



Tbite said:


> *Observatory Deck/Revolving Restaurant*


_From the Nigerian Forum_


----------



## Tbite (Feb 4, 2006)

Courtesy of http://digilander.libero.it/



Tbite said:


> *April 2014 Update*


_From the Nigerian Forum_


----------



## Tbite (Feb 4, 2006)

Tbite said:


> *May 2014 Update*





Tbite said:


> *May 2014 Update*


*Photographs were taken by Gwenn Dubourthoumieu*

_From the Nigerian Forum_


----------

